# my new car just got it



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

Maybe the OP is the smart one. When I was 18 I was driving a POS Civic DX with no airconditioning (or anything remotely luxurious, for that matter) while I was doing the 'right' thing by going to an Ivy.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

A 2005 350Z and an X3, plus insurance at 18 years of age making 12 bucks an hour.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

You guys are being mean today.


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

Jever said:


> You guys are being mean today.


I was complimenting the kid, I hope you're not talking about me :angel:


----------



## Godot (Aug 6, 2005)

Artslinger said:


> A 2005 350Z and an X3, plus insurance at 18 years of age making 12 bucks an hour.


Didn't he say he had two jobs. . .. I wonder what the other one is. . .god help us if it's a teacher's assistant for an english class at a local school.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

wag-zhp said:


> Wow, no kidding. Is someone really lucky or what? Sweet Z. I wanted one of the last generation Z cars, the twin turbo version, really badly. Could never afford one back then.


that and the last gen RX-7 were two amazing cars. if only that RX were reliable I'd buy one as a daily driver...


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> that and the last gen RX-7 were two amazing cars. if only that RX were reliable I'd buy one as a daily driver...


Yeah, and let's not even mention the 91-96 turbo charged Supra, that was another wicked car...


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Godot said:


> Didn't he say he had two jobs. . .. I wonder what the other one is. . .god help us if it's a teacher's assistant for an english class at a local school.


Well if he actually makes enough to afford both cars, he should really think about working less and enjoy his youth, he will have plenty of time to work his life away later on.

You are only young once ya know.


----------



## tpo (Jul 6, 2005)

ryanviola said:


> i work at a medical billing office making 12 bucks and hour and i work my ass off and it sucks but its all worth it when i can walk out to my beautiful car at age 18 knowing i paided for my babes.....and yes my parents are divorced but my dad didnt even work my mom makes all the money in the family and hes a piece of **** and trying to take it from her


C'mon guys, don't be so harsh on him. The young guy 'paided' for his cars with some hard-earned money. :thumbup:


----------



## zentenn (May 20, 2005)

ryanviola said:


> i work at a medical billing office making 12 bucks and hour and i work my ass off and it sucks but its all worth it when i can walk out to my beautiful car at age 18 knowing i paided for my babes.....and yes my parents are divorced but my dad didnt even work my mom makes all the money in the family and hes a piece of **** and trying to take it from her


Did you ever hear of using a period at the end of a sentence? Did you ever hear of using capital letters to begin a new sentence?

That stuff just burns me


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

I paid cash for my car when I was sixteen. It really isn't that hard when you don't have to pay for housing, food, health insurance, and so forth.

It helps to be a nerd, though.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

avalys said:


> I paid cash for my car when I was sixteen. It really isn't that hard when you don't have to pay for housing, food, health insurance, and so forth.


I paided for my car when I was 17 - it was a 3 year old Trans AM and I paided $5100 for it. It was hella sweet ride. 

Now lets do some math here.

$12/hour x 40 hrs/week x 52 weeks/year = 24,960 per year

We will say that the X3 is 35k, 350z is 30k. That's 65k. Financed at 4% for 7 years thats 886/month. 886 x 12 months = 10632/year.

Take the 25k salary, add a 2nd job, take out taxes and it is possible to do this.

As long as you don't eat, have a place to live, pay insurance, or have anyting resembling a social life.

Dude, I'd sell one of the cars and enjoy life a little...you're only young once.


----------



## jaydoc1 (Mar 20, 2005)

ryanviola said:


> i work at a medical billing office making 12 bucks and hour and i work my ass off and it sucks but its all worth it when i can walk out to my beautiful car at age 18 knowing i paided for my babes.....and yes my parents are divorced but my dad didnt even work my mom makes all the money in the family and hes a piece of **** and trying to take it from her


What language is this?


----------

